# Plow Repair



## Jake00 (Aug 11, 2002)

I have an 8' Fisher plow. This past weekend we got enough snow to plow ... on driveway #2 I saw this black thing on the roadside as I was finishing ... it was one of the springs from my blade. Upon further inspection, I saw that the lower mount had worn to the point where the bolt popped out of it. 

My question is how tough will it be to get it repaired? I do realize I need to get a new cutting edge ... thought I'd get another year or two out of it ... but for some reason the passenger side of the blade is worn more so than the driver side. 

Anybody got any input?

Thanks,

--Jim

:salute:


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Any welding shop can make you a new spring mount bracket. Install a new cutting edge before using again.


----------



## Jake00 (Aug 11, 2002)

Okay Bolts ... thanks ... will the spring have to be 'de-tensioned' before being reinstalled, or can it go back on the way it fell off? I didn't look closely, but it has something inside keeping it compressed.

--Jim


----------



## ZR2plower (Dec 20, 2003)

I have had this happen on my father's truck and we drilled another hole a bit higher up on the mount. To make it fit back in we put a bolt through the spring and the piece that runs through the spring and clamped the piece in the spring in a vise. Then we used a large pipe wrench to crank the spring down more so we could fit it back onto the plow. After it is reinstalled we used vise grips on the bolt holding tension on the spring and beat it out with a hammer. It was a cheap and quick fix.


----------



## Jake00 (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks for the idea. It looks like their are two tabs for each spring mount, and that one of them actually broke off.

--Jim


----------

